# Another Variation on 2-Axis Eyes



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been watching a lot of animatronic eye videos on Youtube and TheEffectsLab.com, and I've come across a design that I really like. 



So, being the crazy propmaker that I am, I'm going to cram this design in a 3-axis Lindberg. Nothing against the upcoming Graveyard Skulls product, but it's so much more fulfilling to go the full-on DIY route 
So far, I've picked out my universal joints, and they're actually Lego pieces: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lego-Light-Gray...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Now I just have to find a good, hollow sphere around an inch to an inch and a quarter in diameter for the eyeball. The trick to doing this effectively is to have a full ball that I can cut down to 3/4 of a sphere, rather than 1/2, so it can swivel around and appear to be whole. In the video, Gary made his own mold out of two brass beads...but those cost him 50 bucks a piece...I need a cheaper option. Any ideas?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I didn't see a way to link the two eyes, are you only doing a skull with a single eye? or are you planning on 4 servos?

Also the mechanism looks pretty large, you should be able to use smaller servos, but still it looks awful big to fit in a three axis?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

plastic ornaments from michaels. They are clear and come apart in half. They have different sizes.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

bradbaum said:


> I didn't see a way to link the two eyes, are you only doing a skull with a single eye? or are you planning on 4 servos?
> 
> Also the mechanism looks pretty large, you should be able to use smaller servos, but still it looks awful big to fit in a three axis?


I plan to use two servos and connect the eyes with a jointed rod. Also, the placement of the servos will be different from the video. I plan to put the vertical servo above the eye socket, and the horizontal to one side.

Two eyes have been done like this: 



but I'm going to try to do it somewhat differently......we'll see how it works.


Sickie Ickie said:


> plastic ornaments from michaels. They are clear and come apart in half. They have different sizes.


Ah! I'll have to head over there and check this out.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Gary Willet is awesome! I bought his animatronic dvd set and he even sent me a bonus disc months afterwards with his collected ey progress up to step four. I'm in awe of his generosity with knowledge.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I did something similar for a single eyeball movement. I used a model u-joint that I found at a hobby store. Since I didn't have a mold for making acrylic eyes...I used some wooden balls I bought at Michael's hobby store. I hollowed them out on a drill press.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ping pong balls?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I think deodorant balls are hollow, at least the ones I have are. If you get ones that aren't, find someone whose a machinist and ask them to make some for you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input, guys, but I broke down a few weeks ago and ordered a GYS eye kit. It's supposed to ship next week, so hopefully I'll have something to show by then.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Thanks for the input, guys, but I broke down a few weeks ago and ordered a GYS eye kit. It's supposed to ship next week, so hopefully I'll have something to show by then.


Where did you get it? I don't see it on their site.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's.....weird....
I know they were only offering 50 of them for this initial release; maybe they sold out with the pre-orders.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I hear they're going to post videos and photos soon.



5artist5 said:


> Where did you get it? I don't see it on their site.


----------

